# Summer at the park!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally it's warm!!! Super hot today. Even Willow and Tess waded into the water.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice pics! Tess and Bishop are so photogenic!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You always take such good pictures!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

These are great. Like the first pic the best.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooh Bishop got that beautiful coat all wet!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Not "Good" pictures, but I like them anyway! Tess is fast becoming a great fetcher.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

oooo, more Tess pics. :0) The fifth pic with the giant "smile" is too cute. Your "not good" pictures beat the best of mine. lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no! If Tess actually starts retrieving Bishop wont' stand a chance.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> Oh no! If Tess actually starts retrieving Bishop wont' stand a chance.


She brings it back now!! Bishop gets PISSED. That's his job.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know! Maybe you should throw two balls.


----------

